# map of the usa



## H2H1 (Feb 26, 2009)

OK I have lost my mind,   I have deleted the states travel map under my name, can anyone direct me on how to get it back. Thanks


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

RE: map of the usa

Now hollis ,, why did u do that ????  :laugh:  Give me a few and i'll find it ,, agian


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 26, 2009)

Re: map of the usa

well I was going to add a state I left out and poof it went away. BTW Rod on skype


----------



## DL Rupper (Feb 27, 2009)

Re: map of the usa

Hollis, try Visited States Map by epgSoft.


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Re: map of the usa

thanks DL that worked. I also save the site so if I screw up again I will be able to correct it. once again thanks


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 5, 2009)

Re: map of the usa

Glad it worked.


----------



## cdude (Mar 7, 2009)

RE: map of the usa

I was wondering where those maps came from. Thanks for the info.


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 7, 2009)

Re: map of the usa

hey Charles make sure u save it to your desk top so u can get to it  if u accidentally delete it  when up dating the map, It sure makes things a lot easier


----------



## Triple E (Mar 8, 2009)

Re: map of the usa

Here is the direct link:     http://www.epgsoft.com/VisitedStatesMap/ 


enjoy!!


----------



## The Englishman (Mar 8, 2009)

Re: map of the usa

get a SatNav  You will get more maps than you can deal with


----------



## cdude (Mar 9, 2009)

RE: map of the usa

Yes Hollis I saved to hard drive and as a back-up, knowing I will probably forget where I filled it, 'My Favorites' will come through, unless I forget to remember anything about the map.:laugh:


----------



## Darlin (Mar 16, 2009)

Re: map of the usa

How do I put the Canadian map on with the US?

Darlin


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Mar 16, 2009)

Re: map of the usa

You would have to combine them in a photo editing program.

However, there's only so much room in that leetle display area! :clown:


----------



## Darlin (Mar 16, 2009)

Re: map of the usa

TC

You got a point there.  Did not think about it. Thanks

Darlin


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Mar 17, 2009)

Re: map of the usa



Hey Darlin I'd be more than happy to fix one up for you. Check your PM for instructions.

Janeen


----------



## Kirk (Mar 18, 2009)

Re: map of the usa

I chose not to use one of those maps because someone said that if you do and your map gets full, then you have to stop traveling?


----------



## Darlin (Mar 18, 2009)

Re: map of the usa

No you don't.  All you have to do is to clear all the states & start all over again.

Darlin


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2009)

Re: map of the usa

Good point ,, Darlin ,,, and see all the sights u may have missed on the first go around  :approve:    :bleh:  :laugh:


----------



## kb0ogt (Apr 14, 2009)

Re: map of the usa



> DL Rupper - 2/26/2009  7:00 PM
> 
> Hollis, try Visited States Map by epgSoft.
> 
> ...


*


Thomas Jefferson did not say that.  it was Gerald Ford*


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Apr 14, 2009)

Re: map of the usa



I had always read that Jefferson said that. If you do a Google search, there must be a thousand links giving Jefferson credit for it. (Says a lot for what you get from the Internet, too.)  

However, it seems that the Jefferson Encyclopedia that is loosely connected with Jefferson's Monticello attributes the quote to Gerald Ford. They state that they, "...never found such a statement in Jefferson's writings...."  

Hey, what if Gerald Ford did say it? It's true enough and a little closer to our time.  

SOURCE: monticello.org


----------



## Shadow (Apr 15, 2009)

Re: map of the usa

I always thought Ronald Reagan had said that. Oh well. The big quote making a come back now is "I'm not a crook".  The opening statement from everyone being considered for an Obama cabinet position  :dead:


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 15, 2009)

Re: map of the usa

very good Shadow, I will remember that one.


----------



## DL Rupper (Apr 17, 2009)

Re: map of the usa

I don't care who said it.  It is a truism :approve:


----------



## brodavid (Apr 21, 2009)

Re: map of the usa

A M E N


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

Re: map of the usa

WOW ,, Dave is that u'r new RV ???? in u'r picture??? man what a bute ,,, i need one just like that ,, hell u can't even see the slides or the awning ,,, and u even have tag axles ,, my kinda MH ,,,,    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:     :bleh:  :bleh:


----------



## brodavid (Apr 21, 2009)

Re: map of the usa

730, no slideouts, leaks alittle around the windows, no power up hill,(no turbocharger) only gas is the ones I have, but go all day on one fill up, working on awning, good thing to drive around in, needs a wash and wax though, any takers

also need to put a USA flag on it, also a states to go to flag so where ever we travel I can post them


----------

